# Honey locust drying



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 16, 2012)

Let me start by saying i cant load pix to the forum using my phone. For some reason the app for my droid wont let me post pix.

Here is my question.... i will be slabbing 2 large HL logs at 3 1/4" my customer needs them to finish up at 2 1/2" the extra thickness is intended to allow for movement is this to much to little or just right?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

Honeylocust dries very easily and is quite stable as it dries. I have never dried HL cookies but I imagine they would dry better than most cookies. Still, i think playing it safe is best and your dimensions seem valid to me since the larger the cookie, the more it will want to move, stable species or not. 

Hopefully someone who has dried HL cookies will see this.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 16, 2012)

These are slabs i would assume slabs will be like cookies for stability?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> These are slabs i would assume slabs will be like cookies for stability?



Don't know why I was thinking cookies. My drying experience with HL is long grain i.e. lumber/slabs/flitches. 

I believe 3/4" *might* be a little on the playing safe side but being that they are wide, depending on where in the log the slab came from cupping may occur to the extent that 3/4" oversize is not excessive. Don't worry too much about wasting wood, err on the side of caution. Better to be an inch thicker than needed when all is said and done, than to have an unusable 2" slab.


.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 16, 2012)

Makes sense... i assume the closer to quarter sawn the more stable the slabs will become. The sawdust will start flying on this one in the morn. I will try to find time to transfer some pix from my phone to the computer after i am done tomorrow. These logs are huge the tree guys estimated it at 125 yrs +/- i have never milled HL or any other species this big. I fell like a kid on xmas i cant wait! wish i could fire up the saw and mill em with some spot lights on em now!


----------

